# microphone jack not working



## kurosagi01 (Nov 20, 2009)

So i finally decide to buy a headset, and i plugged the headphone jack into the audio jack which works,but when it comes to microphone jack it don't work.
it doesn't show that its a headset on windows 7 audio device, so i thought i'll try my case sound jacks..but i have 2 connectors on the case 1 is AC_97 and another is HD_Audio and i don't know which one i plug into i only have one F_audio connector on my motherboard,is that even the right socket to get my case audio jack to work? 
Someone help me please


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 20, 2009)

14 views and no-one can help me?


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 20, 2009)

Use the one one the mobo?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 20, 2009)

that don't work either i don't know why it detects it but there is no inputing sound showing on the bar thing saying it detect noises.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry to say the obvious, but try both ends. depending on my past mobos, sometimes both work but most times I used HD.

also if you are using realtek you could try reassigning another jack to mic status and see if you can get it to work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2009)

did you right click on the audio icon and choose recording settings? maybe your mic is muted...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 20, 2009)

I do not like windows audio configuration at all, it can be very confusing.

Things I can think of:
1. Make sure it isn't muted (not an insult) and the slider bar is all the way up.
2. Make sure the mic is turned on on the headset (sometimes they have them)
3. Try all audio jacks
4. Try the windows "audio recorder" to test, therefore you can make sure atleast windows is getting audio.
5. Try screaming into the mic upon recording.  This may sound crazy, but it will let you know if it is just really, really low, in which case you should hit the "boost microphone gain" on the audio options.
6. check mic on other device.
7. Make sure, if for instance you have realtek drivers on your mobo, that the third-party Realtek sound manager is all set and ready to go.

Also, when you do get this working, you have to go to your "audio input" and disable everything but "mic" otherwise your game music will go through the mic.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 20, 2009)

i got the microsoft drivers,i'm downloading the realtek drivers now and damn website is slow i'll see what happens from there.


----------



## MK4512 (Nov 20, 2009)

Plug in HD_AUDIO, AC_95 is older, just there for compatibility. Also, WIN7 dl's drivers automatically. Try uninstalling the realteck drivers and reboot. Windows should install for ya. On my windows 7 realteck driver DL doesnt work. (Yes I DL'd from my Mobo's site)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 20, 2009)

okay i got it sorted now  thanks guys


----------

